
CGo-free SQLite Go database/SQL driver for Linux/amd64 v1.4.0-beta1 is released - 0xjnml
https://gitlab.com/cznic/sqlite
======
itroot
Is it go implementation of sqlite3 data format?

~~~
0xjnml
Yes it is. The driver uses the original sqlite3.c code mechanically translated
to Go.

